# Kino Fyrholm - Danish HT



## koldby (Feb 22, 2014)

Here are som photos of my - almost - finished HT, called "Kino Fyrholm"
The posters on the walls are acoustic panels as well as the two black panels in the cieling.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks nice great job,and thanks for sharing pic's with all of us


----------



## stanjohn123 (May 24, 2014)

Amazing. It's like a real theater.


----------



## koldby (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for the very nice comments :wave:
Compared to the very fine Theatres in here, mine is nothing, but still I am satisfied with the result.

Equipment used:
SONY G70 CRT projector
OPPO BDP 103
Seymore 240x100 cm AT screen
Front speakers:
Prototype BOW Technologies.
Center speaker:
Same as Front
Back speakers:
Linesource 200cm with 25 3" speakers
Sorround:
Bipol with 8 3" speakers.
Sub:
20 Hz Bill Fizmaurice TubaHT horn.:hsd:
Amplifier front:
Goldmund Telos 350 clon
Amplifier center/sub:
Rhoender FC-100
Amplifier back:
Bow Technologies ZZ-1 improved.
Amplifier surround:
Hypex UCD180.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great! Do you have any problems with the bass rattling the doors or your dvds? I was thinking of storing my movies in the HT room too, but I was worried about them causing rattles.


----------



## koldby (Feb 22, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Looks great! Do you have any problems with the bass rattling the doors or your dvds? I was thinking of storing my movies in the HT room too, but I was worried about them causing rattles.


My room is not finished completely yet. A lot of loose things in the room. I have noticed one time something ratteling, but did not localized it. Most of the time, nothing rattles except my brain ...
The doors dosent rattle.
I dont think the dvd can rattle.They are secured pretty thight in their holders.
Thanks


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

How are those acoustic panels made? Did you make them yourself? Looks amazing.


----------



## blkcloud1313 (May 28, 2014)

Your theater is great; it is exactly what I am trying to do with mine. Nice job.


----------



## koldby (Feb 22, 2014)

Axiomite said:


> How are those acoustic panels made? Did you make them yourself? Looks amazing.


I got inspired from the "BamaBum Theatre Build" to make my own acoustic panels. The posters are printed by Spoonflower on fabric. I made some wood frames and placed rockwool inside. Then mounted the printed fabric over the frames. The black panels in the cieling are made the same way, except it is plain black fabric.


----------



## koldby (Feb 22, 2014)

blkcloud1313 said:


> Your theater is great; it is exactly what I am trying to do with mine. Nice job.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

What type of fabric was used to insure that it was transparent enough not to reflect any energy?


----------



## koldby (Feb 22, 2014)

Axiomite said:


> What type of fabric was used to insure that it was transparent enough not to reflect any energy?


It is called Kona Cotton and it is pretty acoustically transperent even though it is printed apon. It really makes a big difference in room acoustic before and after the panels were placed in the room.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very cool theater,nice attention to detail,also very inviting


----------



## koldby (Feb 22, 2014)

moparz10 said:


> Very cool theater,nice attention to detail,also very inviting


Thanks all nice words are appreciated very much from the land of great HT rooms!!


----------



## koldby (Feb 22, 2014)

Time for Popcorn @ Kino Fyrholm.............


----------



## maximus (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello Koldby,

nice Kino, well done. In a clean ans comfort style.
I still love to see cinemas from people who are also dedicated to CRT projectors.

best regards from the german beisammen!
Maximus


----------



## koldby (Feb 22, 2014)

So maximus
Thanks for chiming in.
But you are not interested in some CRT deals....?
Pls e-mail if you know somebody else in germany or nearby who is interested in some High End wannabe stuff :sn:


----------



## koldby (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Maximus
I have trouble logging in to the thread "Gebrauchte 9" Geräte im deutschsprachigen Raum kaufen?" in beisammen.de.
It say I do not hav the rights, but I get e-mails tellig me there is new posts??
Could you evt. give member didaschi my e-mail.
He wants to know if somebody is interested in a deal with Curt.
[email protected]


----------

